# Canon EOS RP MILC Body US $1300



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 17, 2019)

On Feb 13, 2019 Canon announced its "EOS RP" full-frame mirrorless interchangeable lens camera.  The most striking feature is its very low price $1,300 (body only) which substantially undercuts Sony and Nikon bodies.  It lacks in-body stabilization and its main materials are a combination of a magnesium chassis surrounded by a composite material body.

"The Canon EOS RP is smaller than an EOS Rebel T7i and will cost $1300"
Published Feb 14, 2019, by "dpreview staff"
"The Canon EOS RP is smaller than an EOS Rebel T7i and will cost $1300"

_[2019-02-21 22:00]_
Expected availability date is March 2019.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Feb 21, 2019)

I was involved with photography back when Canon brought out their plastic body AE-1 which was the first serious plastic body 5mm auto exposure SLR and it was a huge success -- with no autofocus.  When Canon brought out the EOS Rebel digital SLRs, I was not involved with photography, so most of you guys will have a better idea of how much of a success it was.  I see a lot of early Rebels available used, so it looks to me like it was a similarly a big success.  Am I right about that?  So now we have the "EOS RP" and I think Canon is expecting that this will make a big splash like the AE-1 at least.  But the world it is arriving in is very different this time.  I wish them well, but I don't know what to expect.


----------

